# USG Corner Bead Hopper



## drywallguy22 (Jan 24, 2019)

My crew and I need a new corner bead hopper. I have used the Placor one for years but I want to get a different one. My bud recommended the USG one. 

https://timothystoolbox.com/collect...s/usg-sheetrock-paper-face-corner-bead-hopper

What's y'alls thoughts on it?


----------

